# Recommend me a glass polish



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My last thread before bedtime, I will be making a detailing shopping list this coming week in readiness for my spring/summer detail and I am looking for a glass polish to go with my rotary, now there's nothing really wrong with the glass, so a glass polish with low cutting power, just to take the shine of the glass to a higher level. So let's hear it guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Glare Micro + Pro is supposed to be good on glass, I haven't tried them for this myself yet but the theory is the same as for paint ie fill micro scratches and improve gloss.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse vision is great but ive never used it with a machine, so dont know how much it will cut but it does have micro abrasives in it


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Carpro Ceriglass polish mate, works with a rotary fine and it's trusted by thousands.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chongo said:


> Carpro Ceriglass polish mate, works with a rotary fine and it's trusted by thousands.


Hiya Chongo, is it safe to use on tinted glass? the glass on my car is tinted from the factory.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390784 ... worth a read


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> Carpro Ceriglass polish mate, works with a rotary fine and it's trusted by thousands.


Mick,can this be used with a da? How much difference would it make to one year old glass?

Cheers

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Before you attempt any polishing, I would "attempt" to check with BMW or someone very much in the know about how they tint their windows. Chances are you should be fine but worth checking. The Ceriglass has long been a favourite and sometimes when you do not get many chances or even a 2nd, tried and tested is best, especially on that nice car. :thumb:
Try a small area first but that may not be easy.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what about moderate to severe swirls what is the best compound and polish to use and pads


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Autoglym Glass Polish > Autofinesse Crystal :thumb: this combe gives great finish .


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

mb1 said:


> what about moderate to severe swirls what is the best compound and polish to use and pads


I would start with some Ceriglass and a rayon pad. Polishing glass is a not a quick activity and it can get messy. Keep the speeds quite low and check for heat building up. There is a heavy polish from 3M but not used it although it is meant to be aggressive.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> I would start with some Ceriglass and a rayon pad. Polishing glass is a not a quick activity and it can get messy. Keep the speeds quite low and check for heat building up. There is a heavy polish from 3M but not used it although it is meant to be aggressive.


What is a rayon pad ?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What is a rayon pad ?


Just the equivalent of a polishing pad but for glass eg http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-rayon-glass-polishing-disc-130mm.php

A normal foam pad is not really going to do very much on glass aside from cleaning it. I have used paint polish and foam pads as a quick way of cleaning glass or removing an old sealant but it will not remove glass scratches.

As an aside, the Autoglym glass polish works well with a foam pad on exterior glass with a rotary or DA


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart glass glow more of a cream cleaner but its all i use buy hand for clean or buy machine for that gloss and pop look that your after


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is good on severe swirls and scratch


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Polishing glass is not like polishing paint, glass is very, very hard. If you have some minor scratches then you might have some success with a cerium oxide polish and a rayon pad, combined with a lot of time and elbow grease, but if the glass is undamaged as you say then I'd just concentrate on getting it super clean. Autoglym glass polish is well liked, although I find it very powdery and again, it is not actually a 'polish' because it is just not abrasive enough to cut glass, especially by hand as it is most often used., but if you can cope with the mess then it does give a good result. I tried Ceriglass with a rayon pad but tbh, the results were hardly worth the cost, time and effort put in. When I get another dry but cool day with nothing else to do and I don't plan on using my machine arm for the rest of the week, I might give it another go.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

can I use carpro ceriglass with Da polisher


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Griots Glass Polish is really effective by DA or rotary to give glass a deep polish.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Autoglym Glass Polish> Autoglym Fast Glass if needed. Been using these for years and no complaints.I believe in the symmetry of products in most cases.
regards
todds


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Glass cleaned and coated with CarChem Hydrocoat.... cleaned & shiny. I've also been known to just use a normal car polish and wax... same result really (not on the windscreen though!)

I'll add that top picture is of the rear passenger door when open!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

